# Platy Bloated?



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had my male Micky mouse platy fir about a month now, but over the past two weeks or so, he has gotten really fat. I know he's a male, because of the gonopodium, and because he keeps trying to mate with my females. He looks pregnant, though. I'm assuming it's some kind of bloat. how should I go bout treating it?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

dormfish said:


> I've had my male Micky mouse platy fir about a month now, but over the past two weeks or so, he has gotten really fat. I know he's a male, because of the gonopodium, and because he keeps trying to mate with my females. He looks pregnant, though. I'm assuming it's some kind of bloat. how should I go bout treating it?



I think you should post a pic before you start treating. Too much meds is not a good thing. If he's eating and is active, you may have nothing to worry about. What is gonopodium? Perhaps you overfeed and he's just a pig?:-D

Keep your water clean and you should have little to worry about with diseases.


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an orange sunburst platy who's exactly the same. I think it's just a different type of platy, like how they have mollies and then balloon mollies, ya know? I think you have nothing to worry about  And I highly doubt you're overfeeding...

*Gonopodium is the male anal fin of a fish. In males, it is long shaped like a penis. In females, the anal fin is simply fanned out, making livebearers and other various fish easier to sex. Not always the case, though, like with rainbow sharks and some, if not all, catfish.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

I feed the fish 2-3 times a day.There are 5 fish in my 10 gallon tank, and they eat all of the food and hardly any goes to the bottom of the tank. Accorging to the fish flake bottle, I'm not overfeeding XD, though I will admit the micky mouse platy does eat more than the other fish. I feel bad for the slow tetras XD


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Does he look like this?

https://picasaweb.google.com/108929540088097231595/Fish?authkey=Gv1sRgCKn-svndo5fh1gE

This is how he looked when I bought him, and the other platy he shoals with looks nothing like him, boat wise.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Yah, he does look kind of like that. None of my females look like that, only him. Quite odd.


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, if he's not showing any weird behavior's or constipation then it's definitely normal. I got that platy from PetSmart, and this petsmart by my house is pretty knowledgeable so i trust that they wouldnt sell me a deformed fish or anything. He's just a different species i guess, like a balloon platy. gonna read up on it some more, lol.


----------

